
Show HN: Discussion forum for GitHub / BitBucket / GitLab repos - sideproject
https://www.elseif.net
======
sideproject
Hello HN. This is something my team has been working. It's a small tool that
gives you a discussion forum (community) for your software project. It's
something that we built for ourselves and personally I think it's something
missing from GitHub/BitBucket/GitLab. Would love to hear what you guys think.

------
postatic
Cool project. It only has one theme at the moment, but I guess you guys are
adding more in the future?

~~~
sideproject
Yes definitely! We'll be adding many more themes hopefully in the future.
Perhaps ones where users can create too.

